# Ersatzteile für Zippo Feuerzeuge



## Franky (14. Januar 2002)

Moin,ich weiß, hat nich viel mit ANGELGERÄTSCHAFT zu tun, aber ich vermute mal, der eine oder andere hat son Teil in seinem Köfferchen...Ich brauche eine Feder und einen neuen Filzeinsatz für solch ein "edles" Teil. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich das herbekomme?? Tabakläden - Fehlanzeige, Outdoorläden - Fehlanzeige, zippo.de - noch immer keine Antwort.
Einschicken ist schlecht, weil es sich um ein gefundenes Exemplar handelt und kein Garantieschein existiert...

---------------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bowman (14. Januar 2002)

Hi Franky,was hältst du hier von:Jedes nicht funktionierende Zippo wird von Zippo 
kostenlos repariert und wieder in Funktion gesetzt.Hier die Notfalladressen für den Fall der Fälle: 
für Deutschland:
Zippo GmbH
Reparaturservice 
Groendahlscher Weg 87 
46446 Emmerich   oder international an 
The Zippo Clinic 
Bradford, PA. 16701 
USA einfach das gute Stück einschicken, es wird dann kostenlos repariert
und an Sie zurückgeschickt.Nachzulesen bei:  Zippo Vielleicht hilft&acute;s ja ....

-------------------------------------------------------

Petri, Bowman


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2002)

Moin Franky,In Enschede/NL gibt es einen Laden der das führen könnte. Hat sich quasi auf Zippo spezialisiert. Komm aber erst in ca. 14 Tagen wieder da hin. Dann frag ich gerne mal nach. Vielleicht hab ich auch noch das eine oder andere Ersatzteil Zuhause. Wenn ich nur wüsste wo das nach meinem letzten Umzug geblieben ist. Ich guck mal nach...

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Case (14. Januar 2002)

Hi Franky,
ich hab so ein Teil seit ungefähr 15 Jahren ungebraucht rumliegen, und hab das spasseshalber grad mal außeinandergenommen. Als Feder würd ich Dir eine aus nem Einwegfeuerzeug ( BIG ) empfehlen. Müßte passen. Anstelle des Filzes einfach Watte reinstopfen. Funktioniert bestimmt genauso. Wenns unbedingt Filz sein muß, und Du Probleme bei der Beschaffung hast, schreib mir, ich schick Dir dann nen Streifen. Müßtest halt zurechtschneiden. Jaja, es gibt Dinge, an denen hängt man ganz einfach.
Case


-------------------------------------------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2002)

Moin Jungs,danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Bowman: bei denen hab ich schon angefragt... Bislang noch keine Reaktion, und wegschicken geht nich, da die den Kaufbeleg und Garantieschein (Kopie) haben wollen. @ Tiffy:
Schau mal bitte nach, und wenn Du bei dem Laden vorbeikommen solltest, frag auch bitte.@ Case:
Watte ist ja nicht das Problem - der Filzeinsatz (ca. 8 mm stark) soll ein auslaufen des Benzins verhindern. Die Watte ist ja ohnehin schon drin... Die Big-Feuerzeug-Federn sind leider zu dünn. Kugelschreiber-Federn zu dick... Zippo ist halt Zippo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2002)

Hallo Franky
Kauf Dir doch einfach ein billiges Zippo auf dem Flohmarkt und bau die benötigten Teile dann aus. Dann sparst Dur Dir den Weg nach Holland und hast zusätzlich immer noch Teile über, die auch noch kaputt gehen könnten. Es gibt auch Zipponachbauten für einen Fünfer, vielleicht passen ja auch diese TeileGruß Björni


----------



## Albatros (14. Januar 2002)

Hi Frank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tja, da war der Bondex schneller. Stimmt tatsächlich, es gibt Nachbauten, habe mal eins für 2 oder 3 DM bei "Hach" erstanden. Das ist so ne Firma die beliefern nur Firmen mit Kugelschreiber, Feuerzeugen, Notizblöcke und so`n Zeugs, einfach alles was man bedrucken kann und weiter verschenken kann, z.B. Werbegeschenke an Kunden und so. Leider bestellen wir da zu selten, muß wohl am grannigen Chef liegen, hoffentlich guckt er hier nicht mal rein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Januar 2002)

He!
Was kann den son tolles Feuerzeug? Speziell wenn man gar nicht rauchen tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2002)

Moin JörgDu ich glaube Frank hat das Feuerzeug beim Blinkern an Land gezogen, nachdem ihm der 30-Pfünder abgerissen ist. Nun soll es ihn immer daran erinnern, daß er das Stahlvorfach nicht vergißt, gr!Björni


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2002)

Moin Franky,hab gestern schon mal gewühlt. Leider sind die Dinger immer noch verschollen. Ich bleib aber am Ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2002)

Nee, das ischa nich mal meins... Ich hab ein neues, und ein Bekannter von mir hat eines gefunden. Das hab ich restauriert (man glaub nich, was Cola alles an Dreck lösen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und brauche "nur" noch die Feder und den Filz dafür.
Sammlerwert des guten Stücks liegt wohl so um 150,- DM, wenn es wieder funktionstüchtig ist. Falls jemand damit was anfangen kann:
Ist Antiksilber von Jack Daniels... Darum sollten auch nur Originalteile wieder rein.
Das "Geheimnis" ist unter anderem eben der Abschlußfilz unter der Watte. Der ist schön dick und verzieht sich nicht, so wie der bei den Billig-Imitaten.
Die Feder hat leider auch eine "Speziallänge". Die Dinger aus den Big-Feuerzeugen sind 10 mm zu lang. Abkneifen geht nicht, da die Schraube einen Aufnehmerdorn hat, und auf die Verjüngung angewiesen ist. Am Feuerstein siehts genauso aus... Der würde nach kurzer Zeit keinen Gegendruck mehr haben und nach unten rutschen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (15. Januar 2002)

Moin Franky!
Warum finde ich sowas nich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn´s nicht eilt kuck ich mal bei uns inne Stadt vorbei. Gibt da ´nen Laden der u.a. Zippos und Zubehör hat....brauche sowieso Feuersteine für meinen Kippenzünder.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2002)

Laß uns gemeinsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ist ja leider nicht meines, ich "darf" es nur restaurieren... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

